# Bailee throwing up



## Flomaster (May 25, 2009)

ok a little background, my dogs sleep in their crates out in the living room with a blanket covering it. we do not latch the crates in case some one gets in the house that should not be in the house they will get out and chew some ass. but they do not get up and out in the morning with out us letting them out.

This morning while getting ready for work in the bathroom Bailee paid me a visit. I figured she had to potty pretty bad. so I let her out and left Kahlua in her crate covered up. I let her in the dog run to potty and she threw up twice or made 2 puddles it looked like her food. not yellow and didn't look to bad, mostly digested food with some semi solids. we normally feed our dogs IAMS







IAMS Healthy Naturals, but went to a local animal show and got these little sample baggies of IAMS proactive health mini chunks







roughly 40 lbs of these little bags for free. so I go to work come home the dogs have been in the run all day. no throw up in there, we feed them dinner then put them in the crates because we went to the in laws house.

come home let the dogs out of crates, they chill in the house Bailee is walking around and just acting like she wanted outside. so I let her out side and she threw up 3 large puddles this time it was dog food and looked to be mostly solid like it had not digested. I let her back in the house after hosing off the patio. and she is happy wagging her tail chewing on her bone.

I am wondering if its the dog food causing her to vomit or if she has some type of bug, but she does not look, or act like she is sick. my wife told me that there were weeds growing in the dog run and she saw the dogs eating them. and as I am typing this Bailee and kahlua are rough playing in the living room.

I'll see how she does tomorrow morning before I go to the vet, but every time I go there I can't get out with out spending over a hundred bucks. both dogs are up to date on parvo, and rabies shots.

-=Jason=-


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It sounds like it might be the food. With her acting normal and not lethargic. How are her stools? 

We ran into this same thing with Loki. One day he just started throwing up 1-5 times a day over a several month period. We took him to the vet multiple times within that time and they could not find anything wrong with him. I finally switched his food from Beneful (total CRAP!) to Canidae Lamd & Rice. He took much better to this food. We still had the occassional upset tummy, but never like before. Now we have the dogs on Taste of the Wild High Prairie. It's great because it is grain free. I believe it was the grains that Loki was reacting to because he is the picture of health on this food.


----------



## Flomaster (May 25, 2009)

when picking up the poop when I get home from work I have noticed one of the dogs has had slightly runny poop. and if I had to guess which dog it was I'd pick Bailee due to the fact that she threw up today. 

-=Jason=-


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sounds like she might be having sensativety to the change in food perhaps. A lot of dogs react this way to a change in diet. You should check out the rating on the food you feed on the God food analysis website:

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

Iams isn't that great of a food. The mini chunks (green bag) received a 1 of 6 possible stars on the rating chart.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1766&cat=all.


----------



## Flomaster (May 25, 2009)

update: Bailee has not thrown up since Thurs night when she expelled the last bit of those mini chunks. I will try and find a food that's better for my dogs they has no ill effects. my wife said that the canidai gave both of them really bad gas.

-=Jason=-


----------



## Flomaster (May 25, 2009)

I spoke to soon 

so Bailee threw up 2 twice today after I posted my last message. 
the first time was a couple hours after I fed her it was mostly dog food.
this second time was a few minutes ago and we have not fed them dinner yet. it was dog food followed by a greenish yellow liquid on her second heave .

should I be worried?

both throwing up were right after her and Kahlua were running around the backyard getting a good work out. she is acting fine now and does seem to be sick at all. could this still be a food related issue?

we normally feed IAMS healthy naturals, but ran out and used the iams chunks definately no bueno. so we have been feeding Eukanuba's naturally wild. turkey and multigrain and also the north atlantic salmon and rice formula. today they were fed the turkey and grain. 

-=jason=-


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

That green stuff is her stomach acid.Umm... I would get her in the vet in the morning. Is she lethargic at all? Does she have the poos?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think the constant switching of her feed is partially to blame. Try finding a GOOD feed and sticking with it.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Did she drink a lot of water after she came in from a hard workout? That can cause vomiting. Also when you change the foods, do you do it slowly, mixing in increasingly larger amounts of the new food over time? If you switch too suddenly, like cold turkey it can cause stomach and digestive issues until they adjust.


----------



## Flomaster (May 25, 2009)

> NEELA said:
> 
> 
> > That green stuff is her stomach acid.Umm... I would get her in the vet in the morning. Is she lethargic at all? Does she have the poos?
> ...


update: Bailee whinning to get let out at 5:30 this morning as my alarm is going off. so I let her out of her crate and she goes pee. but didn't want to go in the house just yet, less than a minute later she threw up agian. 

my wife is going to have to take her to the vet today *ugh* some thing we can't afford at the moment, but I can't let the vomiting go any longer and find out it could have been prevented is we took her in sooner. I am hoping its food related and the switching of foods is what is causing this.

so my question is should I buy a bag of the food we normally feed and keep feeding or , buy a GOOD food and just feeding them that, OR buy the IAMS we normally feed, and slowly mix it in with a GOOD quality food.

Dog Food Reviews - 6 Star Premium Dry Food - Powered by ReviewPost
I will see is my local feed store carries any of the 6 star food, and if not I hope they carry a 5 star food. because I really dont want to keep feeding them that over prices IAMS crap any more.
-=Jason=-


----------



## Flomaster (May 25, 2009)

well my wife bought the IAMS Naturals, the food we had been feeding the dogs, and Bailee has not vomited at all since the switch back. so thats good, but I'd like to get them on a better food than IAMS.

-=Jason=-


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

go to www.dogfoodanalysis.com and look at teh 5 and 6 star foods.....its ridiculous theres hundreds of 1 and 2 star foods and very few premium foods.


----------

